# обращение



## Lars von Trier

Здравствуйте! 

Я понимаю, что в советское время было нормально обращаться к чужим людям используя выражения т.к. "гражданин", "товарищ" и.т.д. 

У меня есть такое впечатление, что эти выражения имеют своего рода социалистическую родословною, так что сегодня было бы немного странно так обращаться к чужим людям на улице. 

Так что, как обращаться к людям, которых вы не знаете?


----------



## Maroseika

В общем виде эта проблема в современном русском языке пока неразрешима. Есть только частные решения: девушка, молодой человек, бабуля, дедуля, папаша, мамаша и т.п.
Гражданин звучит слишком формально и даже угрожающе, господин - подобострастно или издевательски, сударь, сударыня - анекдотично.


----------



## Lars von Trier

Мне как-то кажется "бабуля", "папаша" и т.д. очень фамильярно. (wrong case on "фамильярно "?)


----------



## Maroseika

Lars von Trier said:


> Мне как-то кажется "бабуля", "папаша" и т.д. очень фамильярно. (wrong case on "фамильярно "?)



Так и есть. Но за неимением универсального обращения приходится иногда использовать и их, несколько компенсируя фамильярность интонацией.
В общем же случае универсальным нейтральным обращением является отсутствие обращения.


----------



## Boyar

Lars von Trier said:


> Мне как-то кажется "бабуля", "папаша" и т.д. очень фамильярно. (wrong case on "фамильярно "?)


I wouldn't consider this as the wrong case, I would rather understand your Russian phrase as the shortented version of a longer and complete one. I would say that you just omitted the verb (it's ok) and _фамильярно_ is an adverb in its appropriate form.

The complete phrase could be:
_Мне как-то кажется, *что слова* "бабуля", "папаша" и т.д. *звучат* очень фамильярно.
_


----------



## Lars von Trier

Correct case would perhaps be "фамильярными", as the words make up a sort of plural subject unit, and the adjective attached to it should be in plural as well? 
Shouldn't "кажется" have another ending, or is "они кажется (мне)" grammatically passable?

I have basically nil training in Russian grammar, so most of it is intuitive and deductive, basically reverse engineering, when I am to make generalizations about grammatical rules/patterns.


----------



## Boyar

Your original version is quite possible in the spoken language (see my 1st explanation above). However, you can also change it to:
_*
Слова* "бабуля", "папаша" и т.д. *кажутся мне* очень фамильярн*ыми*_


----------



## gvozd

Lars von Trier said:


> Correct case would perhaps be "фамильярными", as the words make up a sort of plural subject unit, and the adjective attached to it should be in plural as well?



Фамильярно in this context is an adverb. Adverbs don't have cases.


----------



## Lars von Trier

So "слова" is necessary for the sentence to me correct written Russian?


----------



## Boyar

Lars von Trier said:


> So "слова" is necessary for the sentence to me correct written Russian?


In fact, not. However, this word ("слова") gives much more clarity when used.


----------



## Lars von Trier

gvozd said:


> Фамильярно in this context is an adverb. Adverbs don't have cases.


You are right. "fam.." describes how the words seem to me, not the words themselves. I did not actually pay proper attention to my sentence, but it seemed weird and incomplete, so I commented on it instead of looking at whatever my error is.


----------



## Lars von Trier

Clarity is good  By the way, guys, do you have any tips for where I can find ressources on Russian grammar (in Russian) on the High School level? I am not even certain, what cases etc. actually are called in Russian.


----------



## gvozd

Lars von Trier said:


> Clarity is good  By the way, guys, do you have any tips for where I can find ressources on Russian grammar (in Russian) on the High School level? I am not even certain, what cases etc. actually are called in Russian.




http://yarus.aspu.ru/?id=5
http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/rules/
http://priroda.inc.ru/blog/grammatika.html

Good luck


----------



## YKYPEH

Действительно, наречие описывает глагол, а не существительные. 

Она звучит (как?) фамильярно.
Он звучит (как?) фамильярно.
Они звучат (как?) фамильярно.

Кажется (Еng: it seems) - вводное слово, поэтому в предложении ни с чем не должно быть согласовано.


----------



## NiNulla

> Мне как-то кажется "бабуля", "папаша" итд - очень фамильярно.



Мне тоже.
Я вообще мало использую обращения. Просто "вы", или вообще без обращения, мне кажется, звучит нейтральнее. "Молодой человек", "девушка", "женщина", "дедуля", "папаша" - никогда такое не смогу выдавить из себя. Зачем называть незнакомых людей по половому или там возрастному признаку, если можно вообще не называть, просто сформулировать суть вопроса? 
Конечно, это дело вкуса, я говорю только за себя в этом случае.

Что касается самого предложения - вполне нормальный разговорный вариант фразы. 
Да, конечно, формально можно добавить недостающие грамматические формы, но в живой речи ведь мы не говорим по-книжному? Поэтому я просто добавила тире вместо глагола.


Ларс, меня приятно удивил ваш уровень русского в прошлых темах, есть что корректировать, но вам удается донести мысль, и словарь у вас тоже приличный.


----------



## Maroseika

NiNulla said:


> Зачем называть незнакомых людей по половому или там возрастному признаку, если можно вообще не называть, просто сформулировать суть вопроса?


Чтобы привлечь внимание человека. В современном русском языке, к сожалению, нет универсальной и нейтральной формы окликания. Нет и такой формы обращения к множеству людей.


----------



## Syline

Иногда без обращения не обойтись. Использую "девушка", "молодой человек", "женщина", "мужчина".


----------



## La Violette

Lars von Trier said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Я понимаю, что в советское время было нормально обращаться к чужим людям используя выражения т.к. "гражданин", "товарищ" и.т.д.
> 
> У меня есть такое впечатление, что эти выражения имеют своего рода социалистическую родословною, так что сегодня было бы немного странно так обращаться к чужим людям на улице.
> 
> Так что, как обращаться к людям, которых вы не знаете?


Я давно не живу в России, но до сих пор обращаются " девушка", " молодой человек", даже иногда говорят " господа" но это более официально. Слышала выражение " тот пожилой мужчина", но "товарищ " уже не говорят. "Гражданин" и "гражданочка" употребляют, да.


----------



## covar

"Гусь свинье не товарищ."  (А людей уже почти и не осталось.)


----------

